# Scott Sterling, der beste Torwart der Welt



## PaddyPinguin (17 Feb. 2019)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8F9jXYOH2c0


----------



## Padderson (17 Feb. 2019)

das is doch Fake, oder?!


----------



## Avikon (17 Feb. 2019)

Grossartiger Einsatz. War er frueher Handball-Torwart?:thumbup:


----------



## comatron (17 Feb. 2019)

Wenn man nicht wüsste, dass es Spaß ist, könnte man glauben, dass es Ernst wäre.


----------

